# Compilador de C



## nyquist (Sep 9, 2005)

Hola,

Necesito conseguir un compilador de C. Puede ser el Turbo C (en lo posible version 3.0) o el DJGPP. El problema es que no los encuentro: Alguien conoce una pagina de donde pueda bajarlos? 

Muchas gracias, 
Nyquist.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 2, 2005)

Puedes descargar este compilador de C gratuito:

http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~lcc-win32/

El DJGPP lo puedes descargar aquí:

http://www.delorie.com/djgpp/


----------



## Meta (Ago 19, 2009)

Bájate el del Visual C++ Express 2008 o el nuevo 2010 o el más nuevo 2012


----------

